# Python found guarding drug stash



## News Bot (Aug 12, 2010)

ITALIAN police were stunned to find a hissing python guarding a stash of cocaine as they swooped on a Rome drug den.

*Published On:* 12-Aug-10 05:17 AM
*Source:* By staff writers via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 12, 2010)

LMAO! Yes...guarding... nuff said!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2010)

A guard snake!!...the trainer of this snake should be commended! Amazing! :lol:


----------



## cement (Aug 12, 2010)

It was placated by feeding it a chicken!!!

Some guard snake!


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes I can see why that would work, many Italians are deadly afraid of snakes. But the awesome thing is that you can acquire any species of snakes in Italy with no permit needed.
I think the so called "rare" albino was a retic. which in the states, isn't rare at all.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Aug 29, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> A guard snake!!...the trainer of this snake should be commended! Amazing! :lol:



hahahahahahah might have to find a way of trainning snakes.Then I can have me own business trainning guard snakes.But what should I train Taipans,Brown snakes lol


----------



## MrHappy (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I know my jungles guard their enclosure.


----------

